# iPod pas cher !!!!



## emouchet (27 Octobre 2001)

Au vu de tous les râleurs qui trouvent que l'iPod est trop cher, Apple lance l'iPod LC.
http://homepage.mac.com/toasters/humor/ipodlc/index.html


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

J'en ai déjà parlé là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

qui a dit que l'iPod était cher, hein... qui ?


----------

